# grEEn TRee



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats beautiful


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> thats beautiful


thx man


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

is it yours?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The last pic is great.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> is it yours?


YES


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

amazing snake and colors!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome snake! I wouldnt mind owning on of these someday myself


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep-Beautiful to say the least man-Congrats!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I haven't seen a Chondro with those colours before. Awesome!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> I haven't seen a Chondro with those colours before. Awesome!


THANKS GUY'Z


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice GTP! Do you plan on taking alot of pics to document its colour change?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Red Eyes said:


> Very nice GTP! Do you plan on taking alot of pics to document its colour change?


yes i do


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

congrats so beautiful, if you dont mind me asking how much was it?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> congrats so beautiful, if you dont mind me asking how much was it?


$330


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> congrats so beautiful, if you dont mind me asking how much was it?


$330
[/quote]

is it tame? looks very nice. brightest red i think ive seen. did u get it from kingsnake?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

wat thats it there going for 700 at all my local pet stores


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> wat thats it there going for 700 at all my local pet stores


I GOT MY 1ST ONE FOR 500


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats sweet i wish i lived near you cause the green trees in my area are 700 and up, and hell thats a lot of money, and the shipping cost kill me cause i live in canada so im not even saving money by getting them from the internet


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't complain too much then. I believe that $700 CDN is cheaper than $500 US.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> thats sweet i wish i lived near you cause the green trees in my area are 700 and up, and hell thats a lot of money, and the shipping cost kill me cause i live in canada so im not even saving money by getting them from the internet


this is who i got my GTP from......and thay ship

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/animals/pythons/


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Thas the second most beautiful snake.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

im definally going to check that link out thanks for posting it


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

awsome colors


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I have never seen a sake with that cool red color. Very nice


----------

